# Appli pour tester la vitesse de son SSD



## Apple.Geek (26 Juillet 2017)

Hello, je cherche une app pour tester la vitesse du SSD de mon iPad. J'utilise actuellement PerformanceTest, mais le résultat donné est absolument irréaliste... Si quelqu'un a une app plus fiable, je suis preneur ! Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> tester la vitesse du SSD de mon iPad


Tu portes bien ton pseudo. Dans un Mac/PC je comprends, dans un iPad, pas du tout. Quel iPad, quel SSD ? 

Commence donc par faire un peu de ménage dans tes applications ou fait tout simplement une restauration.


----------



## Apple.Geek (27 Juillet 2017)

Oui très juste pour le psodo [emoji16]

C'est juste par curiosité, comme je sais que l'iPhone 7 Plus par exemple en 32 Go est plus lent que les autres [emoji6]
Je un iPad Pro 10.5".  Voilà le résultat que j'ai eu :


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2017)

Pourquoi passer autant de temps comme certains sur la sécurité et qui sont paranos, tout comme mesurer la vitesse de telle ou telle chose ? Ca me dépasse de perdre autant de temps alors que je fais de la 3D qui demande beaucoup de ressources dans les rendus.

Mais vous faites quoi avec vos matériels ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (27 Juillet 2017)

Je suis en vacance, faut que je m'occupe [emoji5]
Sinon, je l'utilise pour du montage (quand je suis loin de mon Mac), pour du jeu et de la bureautique.


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Je suis en vacance, faut que je m'occupe


Y'a pas de plage ou tu es dans le désert pour te bourrer le crâne avec ça ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (27 Juillet 2017)

Je viens de le recevoir, du coup je suis un peu accroché à mon iPad. [emoji6]


----------

